

Easy way to migrate songs from Spotify/Rdio to Apple Music - ramonfritsch
http://movetoapple.com/

======
dotcoma
OT: do you know if/when everybody with a Mac will become a "subscriber" (their
credit card will be charged) of Apple's new service; and, if so, how not to
get screwed? Thanks.

~~~
ramonfritsch
You can deactivate the auto renew on the iOS app settings
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/30/8871935/how-to-cancel-
appl...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/30/8871935/how-to-cancel-apple-music)

